# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Türkiye''yi nasıl paylaştılar?

## atoybil

*Türkiye''yi nasıl paylaştılar?.........Aslan Blut

*

AKP iktidarı, Türk halkının gözü önünde, Telekom demeden, Tüpraş demeden, Erdemir demeden, Galata demeden, Haydarpaşa demeden, medya kuruluşları demeden Türkiye''nin neyi var neyi yoksa satıyor! 
Bugünlerde, toptan satışlara bazı sendikalardan, bazı aydınlardan tepkiler geliyor ancak siyasi partilerden neredeyse ses çıkmıyor! 

*** 

Peki Türkiye bu noktaya nasıl geldi? 
* 13 Mayıs 2003 günü bu gazetede, gazeteci John Pilger''in "Küresel Yağmacılığın Gerçek Yüzü" kitabından bazı tespitler almış, Endonezya''nın 1967 yılında Yahudi sermayesi tarafından nasıl paylaşıldığını bilginize sunmuş ve Türkiye''de uygulanacak satış modelinin de aynı olduğunu belirtmiştik!
*14 Mayıs 2003''te de "Tayyip Erdoğan, Suharto''nun yolunda!" başlığı altında, "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı Tayyip Erdoğan, her yabancı ülke veya uluslararası şirket temsilcisi ile görüşmesinde Türkiye''nin bir ekonomik varlığını pazarlıyor. Son pazarlama Aycell''i Aria''ya vermekle tamamlandı. Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan da devir-teslimleri en hızlı şekilde yapacaklarını söylüyor. Türkiye bir büyük savaşı kaybetmiş gibi yağmalanıyor. Madenler, Tüpraş, Tekel hatta Milli Piyango bile Yahudi tekellerine hediye edilecek!" demiş ve yine Pilger''in Endonezya tespitleri üzerinde durmuştuk: 
"Kasım 1967''de Endonezya artık avuç içine alınmış ve ganimetler dağıtılmaya başlanmıştı. The Time-Life şirket ortaklığı, Cenova''da, Endonezya''nın dünyanın dev şirketlerine nasıl parselleneceğinin tasarımının yapıldığı üç gün süren bir konferansa sponsorluk yaptı. Konferansın ikinci günü, Endonezya ekonomisi sektör sektör dilimlere ayrıldı. ünce 5 farklı bölüm belirlendi: Madencilik, hizmetler, enerji, bankacılık ve finans. 
Freport şirketi Batı Papua''da bakır madenini aldı. Bir Amerika-Avrupa konsorsiyumu, Batı Papua''nın nikel kaynaklarına el koydu. Dev Alcoa şirketi ise Endonezya''nın boksit rezervlerinden en büyük dilimi kaptı. Bir grup Amerikan, Japon ve Fransız şirketi Sumatra, Batı Papua ve Klimantan''ın tropik ormanlarını aldılar. Yabancı yatırımları düzenleyen bir kanun Suharto tarafından aceleyle çıkarılarak, bu yağmalama en az beş yıl vergiden muaf tutuldu. (Aynı kanunu Tayyip Erdoğan''ın da çıkardığını hatırlayalım)
Artık Endonezya ekonomisinin hem görünen hem de gizli kontrolü, belli başlı üyeleri ABD, Kanada, Avrupa, Avustralya ve en önemlisi IMF ve Dünya Bankası olan Endonezya Hükümetlerarası Grubu''nun eline geçmişti. 
Wall Street, bütün olanları büyük bir fetih gibi görüyordu." 

*** 

*16 mart 2004''te ise, "Türkiye''yi paylaşma toplantısı" başlığı altında, "Dünya ekonomisini elinde bulunduran 8 ailenin liderleri, Dünya Bankası Başkanı James Wolfensohn''un özel uçağı ile İstanbul''u ve Türkiye''yi paylaşmaya geldi. Sözde Yatırım Danışma Konseyi denilen toplantıya katılan 20 büyük şirketin dokuzunun başkanı da heyette bulunuyor" demiş ve yine Endonezya örneğini hatırlatarak, "Dünya patronlarının toplantısında Türkiye''nin nasıl paylaşılacağı konuşuldu ve hükümet özelleştirmeyi hızlandırdı" değerlendirmesinde bulunmuştuk. 
Ancak Türkiye''yi paylaşacak olanlar arasında sorunlar vardı ki uygulama bir türlü başlamıyordu. Bunu da herhalde son Bilderberg toplantısında hallettiler! 
*30 Nisan 2005 tarihli yazımızda ise şöyle demiştik: 
"Toplam 11 ülkeden, ciroları yaklaşık 900 milyar euroyu bulan 19 çokuluslu şirketin üst düzey yöneticilerinin, İstanbul''da Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan''ın başkanlığında 2.Yatırım Danışma Konseyi Toplantısı''nda buluşmasını değerlendirin lütfen! 
Toplantıda İtalya''dan 4, ABD''den 3, Almanya''dan 3, Japonya''dan 2 olmak üzere, Lüksemburg, Fransa, İngiltere, Hollanda, Güney Kore, İsrail ve Kanada''dan toplam 19 firmanın başkanları veya ikinci başkanları hazır bulundu.
İşte kimlerin hangi şirketleri satın alacağı bu toplantıda kararlaştırıldı!" 

*** 

Bütün bunları niçin hatırlattım! 
Kimse "durumun bu kadar vahim olduğunu bilmiyorduk" mazereti üretmesin diye! 
Milletin yüksek mevkilere taşıdığı, ümit bağladığı, hatta peşinden koştuğu insanlar, her şeyi bizden iyi biliyor ama susuyor. Bu durumda, Türkiye''nin satılmasından onlar da sorumlu değil midir? 
Yoksa Tayyip Erdoğan veya Kemal Unakıtan, "Babalar gibi satarız" cüretini nasıl bulabilirdi?

----------


## halukgta

Bunlar işin bir ayağı sadece bu paylaşım ve yağmalama planları son yüzellli yıldır bu millet ve bu topraklar üzerinde uygulanıyor.Sorunun ilk aşaması gelen daha doğrusu başa getirilen hükümetlerin bunların kadrolu uşakları olması amerikalıların değimiyle basın ve medya yolu ve bazı kilit noktalarla kral yaratmak oyunu, bunların krallarıda başa getirdikleri tipler.Bu oyuncak kralların hepsinin rengi farklı ve hepsinin bir son kullanma tarihi var.

----------


## bozok

> Bu oyuncak kralların hepsinin rengi farklı ve hepsinin bir son kullanma tarihi var.


Evet değerli kardeşim! Emperyalistlerin ortağı olmaz, köpeği olur! İşi biten yardakçılar işleri bittiğinde kullanılmış bir tuvalet kağıdı gibi kaldırılıp atılır, deliğe süpürülür! Bunun başka bir alternatifi yoktur! Bu topraklara bir türlü layık görülemeyen ve hatta yeryüzünde yaşamasına dahi tahammül edilmeyen Türkler, kendilerini medeniyet timsali gibi göstermeye çalışan ve siyonist emperyalizmin kölesi olmuş barbar batının boynuna vurmaya çalıştığı zinciri bir kez daha parçalayıp atmasını bilecektir! Bu elbette ağır bir bedel gerektirecek ama bedelini biraz da onlar düşünsün!

----------


## bozok

*Tayyip Erdoğan'ın Başbakan olduğu bu memlekette çıkabilir karşınıza bu soru?*

*"üete kim?"*

*Unakıtan'ın Maliye Bakanı olabildiği bu ülkenin sokağında çevirip ısrarla
sorabilirler...*

*"Sen bu çeteyi tanıyor musun"*

Devletin gizli istihbarat raporlarının devlet kurumlarıyla beraber Fetullah'a
ulaştığının belgelendiği bir memlekette (Bkz: Necip Hablemitoglu / Köstebek) 
belge üstünde belge bırakmazlar, akıllarında tek bir soru

*"üete kim?"*

Yoktur izahı. Tanımak suç olur; arkadaşlık kanıt; uyuşturucu kaçakçıları ile arkadaş olanların bakan olabildiği bu güzelim ülkede. 

... 

Kategorize etmek şarttır. 

"Hem milliyetçi, hem solcu nasıl olunur?" anlaşılmaz, terörü soğuk savaş ve
şimdi de AB-D şablonları ile algılamaya çalışanlar tarafından. 

Eksikliği çekilen iyiniyetten çok; YüNdür. 

Milleti ve Devleti adına yön bulmaya çalışanların, Millet'i ve Devlet'i yönetirken
ithal pusulalara güvenenlerin önüne atıldığı bu girdapta; 

"Milliyetçilik vatanını sevmektir. Solculuk vatanını insanı üzerinden sevmektir.
Namus pankartı taşıttırılan fahişeler bizi bağlamaz"

demeniz bir şey ifade etmez. 

ASKER ; VATAN ; MİLLET gerilmiştir bir kere çarmıha...

Sizden böğre saplanan o son mızrak darbesi olmanız istenir. 

Dönüp şöyle bir bakarsınız "Kudüs"'e; bir de çarmıhtakine. Güler geçersiniz; anlarsınız "Roma" bahane. 

Sakın Yanılmayın; 

Bu sahnenin tek mimarı değildir AKP...

Temmuz'un hemen peşi sıra gelir Ağustos...

...

Cebinizde bırakın yüzlercesinin, 5 tanesinin adresi olsa içeri alınacağınız Türkiye'de;
yüzlerce generalin, onbinlerce subayın mahremini depolamış *OYAKBANK* satılır Hollandalılara...

ya da "Türk diyerek ülkeyi bölüyorsunuz" diye suçlandığınız günlerde; PETKİM bir garabet konsorsiyuma verilir...

Hürriyet'İn manşetine çekilir açıkistihbarat'taki köşe kavgası

Sahne arkasında ise kurulmuş tam bir şölen sofrası. 

Sahnede ise *"sözde değil özde"* nutukları atarken utanmayanlar.

Sakın şaşırmayın...

Siz; sabah önünüze gelen yarım ekmek beyaz peynir ve bir tutam zeytini yerken,
ekmeğin sarıldığı gazeteyi okuyun...

Ekmek ve gazetenin bu toprağın namusu olduğu aklınıza gelsin; dört duvar arasında.

Yurdun AB standartlarında bir mapus köşesinde yırtık bir köşe yazısı gözünüze çarpsın.

*"Muhtemelen de 11. Cumhurbaşkanı'nı ana muhalefet partisi CHP ile uzlaşarak seçeceğini ilan edecek. 

Böylelikle milletvekili adaylarını belirlerken Milli Görüşçüleri liste dışı bırakarak ilk
süprizi yapan ve merkez partisi olma yolunda önemli bir adım atan Erdoğan şimdi seçimden sonra yapacağı
bu ikinci süpriz atakla merkezdeki yerini pekiştirmeyi hedefliyor. 

Erdoğan'ın henüz kamuoyu ile paylaşmadığı bu kritik kararını çok güvendiği bir kurmayı aracılığı ile
çok büyük iki uluslararası finans kuruluşuna da bildirdiği anlatılıyor. 

Zaten bu bilgi de dış dünyadan içeri, önce İstanbul'a , ardından da Ankara kulislerine geliyor

Borsada ve döviz piyasasında son bir kaç günden beri yaşanan olumlu gelişmede de bu bilginin etkisi
Olduğu konuşuluyor"* 

yazdığını görün gözlerinizle. 

Cumhurbaşkanlığı ile ilgili kararını; Milleti ve Devletinden önce uluslararası finans kurumları ile paylaşan birinin Başbakan olduğu bu memlekette hala soruyorlarsa size

*"üete kim?"*

diye; okuyun okuduklarınızı, anlatın bildiklerinizi. 

Mehmetçiği ihraç malı yapan Soros'un tefeciliğinin merkezi Hollanda'ya satılan Oyakbank'taki hesaplarınızdaki kuruşlar incelenirken hesap verin; kuruşu kuruşuna. 

Sizin devletiniz neticesinde. 

Pusula sorunu da halledilir günü gelince. 

Behiç Gürcihan / 10.07.2007 / Açıkistihbarat

----------


## burhan44

elbet o gün gelecekdir ve o kirli eller bir bir kesilecekdir. dünya gıpta edecekdir bu asil ve kutsal millete ; uzaydan görünen tek insan yapısı çin seddi olsalar ne yazar: bu millet her zaman bu pis oyunları daima bozar.

----------


## agaÃ§ kakan

insanlarının tek ihtiyacı baş örtüsü olduguna inandırılan bir ülkede sonuç ne olabilirki baş örtüsünü kim verirse ülkeyide satabilme gücünü o elinde tutar ve satmıştırda bir baş örtüsüne afrikayıda geçmişteki afrikalılar boncuk alabilmek için satmışlardı

----------


## dogan_blade

bunlar nabızcı nabız yoklayarak sag gösterip sol vuruyorlar
gündemde olay çıkarıp millet orayla ilgilenirken bi boşluktan faydalanıp yapacaklarını yapıyorlar,anlamıyorum milleti ne diye oy verirler samimi söylüyorum aklı başında olan oy vermez bunlara
%90 secimlerinde hile ve fesat var bu insanların %40 oy alması mümkün degil ben inanamıyorum arkadaşlar,soruyorum akp ye bu zamana kadar kaç tane ptt kurmus kaç tane köprü yaptırmısta babasının malı gibi satıyor kim oluyorlar erkek seler dokunulmazlıgı kaldırsınlar hırsızlıklarımı ortaya cıkar 
hainliklerimi ortaya cıkar, kirli çamaşırları ortaya çıkacagı için cesaretleri yok . BAKIN TARİHE NE YAZIYO BU üLKE BüYüK 
FIRTINALARI AşMIş GELMİş BU GüNLERE VE HALA üIKARCILAR DISARIDAN KANUNEN HAK ARIYO TOPRAK İSTİYOR EZİLDİKLERİNİ
SüRüLDüKLERİNİ KATLİAM EDİLDİKLERİNİ İDDAAA EDİYORLAR 
BİZ İSE BUNLARI KABUL ETMİYORUZ KANUNEN Hİü BİşEY ELDE EDEMİYORLAR ,HAKSIZ DAVALARINI HAKLI HALE GETİRMEYE üALIşIYORLAR bugün bu topraklardan mal mülk sahibi olup yarın çık topragımdan diyecekler ,
YAşASIN HUKUK VE HUKUKUN üSTüNLüğü ,
"UNUTMA TüRKİYE ATATüRK 'ü ALLAHA BORüLUSUN GERİ KALANLARIDA ATATüRK'E"

----------

